# Probleme AIRPORT sur MACBOOK



## robros85 (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

cela fait maintenant une semaine que j'ai mon MacBook 13"3 Core Duo2  1gb ram etc.. Il est vraiment styl&#233; et fonctionne presque parfaitement..

Le probleme se situe avec Airport, lorsque je l'active, et je s&#233;lectionne un r&#233;seau wifi, il refuse de se connecter...(configur&#233; pour adressage ip par serveur dhcp)

J'ai configur&#233; mon routeur (un dlink) pour filtrer par adresse mac dc il est configur&#233; pour autoriser mon macbook.. Le wep et le wpa ne sont pas activ&#233;, j'ai red&#233;mmar&#233; mon routeur, r&#233;initialis&#233;, etc... RIEN ! 

Si je me connect par cable r&#233;seau , il y a aucun probleme, ca marche NICKEL, donc j'en ai profit&#233; pour faire des mise a jour par le programme de mise &#224; jour, ca c'est tres bien d&#233;roul&#233; !

Je me suis demand&#233; si ce n'&#233;tais pas les firmware qui pouvaient poser probleme.. ALors effectivement, mes firmwares actuels ne sont pas les plus r&#233;cents.. (j'ai pris la peine de v&#233;rifier sur le site d'apple les dernieres versions de firmwares..) donc je d&#233;cide de t&#233;l&#233;charger les derniers firmwares... Une fois t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;s, le programme d'installation m'envoie un message d'erreur qui stipule que la mise &#224; jour n'est pas n&#233;cessaire sur cette ordinateur... J'ai re&#233;ssayer mais rien &#224; faire, il refuse toute mise &#224; jour du firmware...

Donc je me retrouve avec un macbook qui ne se connecte pas &#224; un quelconque r&#233;seau wifi alor qu'il arrive &#224; m'en faire une liste... Et il refuse toute mise &#224; jour du firmware...

Si quelqu'un pourrai &#233;ventuellement me donner quelques conseil ou autres...

Ah oui, "one last thing"  (pour ceux qui comprennent...), j'ai bien &#233;vidament appel&#233; apple afin de trouver une solution. Le type que j'ai eu au bout du fil m'a gentillement dit d'aller tester ma connexion airport dans un quick (en belgique tous les quick dispose d'une connexion wifi.)...

D'avance je vous remercie pour votr aide et vos coneils !

Sincerement, 
    Roberto.


----------



## Obiagon (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Essaies d'utiliser une ip fixe (même si tu veux laisser le serveur DHCP actif sur ton routeur). Il peut arriver que le serveur DHCP ne fonctionne pas très bien.

Cordialement,
Obiagon.


----------



## robros85 (9 Décembre 2006)

merci Obiagon pour ta réponse rapide !

J'au déja testé cette éventualité mais malheureusement cela ne résout pas mon problème. Il affiche toujours les réseaux sans pouvoir se connecter à l'un d'entre eux... J'ai mon PC à coté qui me confirme l'existence des réseaux listé par le mac et le pc se connecte égalemet a internet via ces réseaux...

J'ai peut etre oublié d'en parler mais lorsque j'ai acheté mon MacBook (il y 8 jours exactement) la connexion airport était foireuse... Le lundi de cette semaine (donc il y a 5 jours) airpot s'est miraculeusement mis à fonctionner et ca fonctionnait tres bien! Cela fait depuis vendredi (donc hier) qu'il refuse de se connecter... Cela prouve qu'il s'agit d'un problème logiciel... J'ai l'impression que c'est l'adressage IP qui pose probleme.. mais d'un autre coté je n'ai rien re-configuré lorsque l'airport a décidé de ne plus se connecter...

Pour info, j'ai utilisé un logiciel qui scrute tous les réseaux sans fil ds les parages de votre mac et qui peut toujours servir.. je vous donne le nom de celui-ci au cas ou vous en auriez beosin : "AirStatz" il est vrmt pas énorme et peut se reveller parfois utile !

Ciao !
   Roberto


----------



## fjb (23 Décembre 2006)

Voir mon post 





fjb a dit:


> Même pb. Configuration d'accès web : MacBook ->Airport Extreme->modem ADSL Netopia
> 
> J'ai des déconnexions/reconnexions intempestives sur la borne et un débit ADSL de 500 kbps à 3,5 Mbps contre 6 à 6,5 Mbps sur deux autres macs - un Powerbook et un MacBook Duo - au MEME endroit et avec strcitement la même configuration -  ou en branchant le modem ADSL en direct sur la prise ethernet du Mac.
> 
> ...


----------



## kathy h (27 Décembre 2006)

J'ai règlé le problème , en changeant le canal via les paramètres du routeur, ensuite je suis revenu au canal initial et ça marchait toujours.

Essaye donc de changer de canal, on ne sait jamais ..


----------



## robros85 (27 Décembre 2006)

kathy h a dit:


> J'ai règlé le problème , en changeant le canal via les paramètres du routeur, ensuite je suis revenu au canal initial et ça marchait toujours.
> 
> Essaye donc de changer de canal, on ne sait jamais ..



tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse !

Alors j'ai changé le canalmais ca n'a toujours pas fonctionné...
Et puis dans l'absolu ca devrait fonctionner sans aucun probleme donc je trouve cela dommage de devoir effectuer ce petit "aller-retour" sur un canal pour faire fonctionner l'airport...

Pour votre information, j'ai effectuer ce que l'on appelle une "escalation" du probleme décrit ci-dessus. Donc maintenant c'est entre les mains des ingénieurs d'Apple.  Je vous tiendrai bien sur au courant.

Roberto.


----------



## kathy h (27 Décembre 2006)

Changer de canal m'a prit quelques secondes alors pas de probl&#232;me pour moi, c'est sans doute une question de " parasite" &#224; un moment donn&#233;, &#231;a arrive parfois, donc mon probl&#232;me n'en &#233;tais pas vraiment un puisque j'ai trouv&#233; la solution.

Peux tu nous  dire quel est le canal que tu as selectionn&#233; ? car j'ai vu dans un forum qu'en fonction du routeur il faut utiliser tel ou tel canal .

Je viens de v&#233;rifier et la personne qui a r&#233;solu son probl&#232;me de wifi avait le m&#234;me routeur que toi, apres avoir chang&#233; de canal elle a rebout&#233; son routeur et depuis tout est OK
et n'oublie pas d'activer " Robustesse d'interference" &#231;a aide aussi


----------



## robros85 (29 Décembre 2006)

alors j'ai changé de canal, jsuis passé du 6 au 7 et ca n'a rien donné  
J'ai fait plusieur tests avec plusieurs canaux mai ssans résultats... le tout avec 'robustesse' d'interférences activé...
Pour info, mon routeur est un D-Link DSL-G604T... fonctionne "nickel-chrome"...


----------



## kathy h (30 Décembre 2006)

essaye le canal 12 ou 13 .


----------



## robros85 (31 Décembre 2006)

alors j'ai essayé et ca ne semble pas vouloir fonctionner non plus...


----------



## Yggdrasill (31 Décembre 2006)

robros85 a dit:


> Pour info, mon routeur est un D-Link DSL-G604T... fonctionne "nickel-chrome"...



J'ai une connaissance avec le même routeur... et le même problème. Il n'arrive pas à se connecter au réseau wifi alors que son pc fixe y arrive sans aucun problème et que mon MacBook y arrive du premier coup !
J'ai beau avoir éssayer tout ou presque, du reset factory aux plus petits chipotages, que ce soit avec ou sans filtrage par mac, avec ou sans wep, avec ou sans dhcp, que dalle.
Le problème que je rencontre est que le MacBook de cette personne (MacBook acheté il y a deux semaines) peut lister les réseaux, mais en aucun cas ce connecter sur celui la. Chaque fois j'ai droit au petit panel "La connexion à échoué (....) Try Again ou OK".
Par contre lorsque je crée un ad-hoc avec mon macbook, le macbook de ma connaissance se connecte dessus sans aucun problème, peut créer des ad-hoc, etc, etc...
Sur ce coup là je sèche.

En tout cas, de tout les routeurs que j'ai pu avoir entre les mains, ce truc d-link est de loin le pire de tous ! Quel !@#$%%^ ce pannel, on ne retrouve rien sans faire 10minutes de recherches, les sauvegardes de reglages ne se font que de manière aléatoire, l'uptime deconne en puissance ici (427985000h d'uptime alors que le routeur à 1 an et à été rebooter plusieurs fois entre temps )


----------



## robros85 (2 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> J'ai une connaissance avec le même routeur... et le même problème. Il n'arrive pas à se connecter au réseau wifi alors que son pc fixe y arrive sans aucun problème et que mon MacBook y arrive du premier coup !
> J'ai beau avoir éssayer tout ou presque, du reset factory aux plus petits chipotages, que ce soit avec ou sans filtrage par mac, avec ou sans wep, avec ou sans dhcp, que dalle.
> Le problème que je rencontre est que le MacBook de cette personne (MacBook acheté il y a deux semaines) peut lister les réseaux, mais en aucun cas ce connecter sur celui la. Chaque fois j'ai droit au petit panel "La connexion à échoué (....) Try Again ou OK".
> Par contre lorsque je crée un ad-hoc avec mon macbook, le macbook de ma connaissance se connecte dessus sans aucun problème, peut créer des ad-hoc, etc, etc...
> ...


Je dois quand meme avouer que ca me rassure de vori que je ne suis pa le seul à avoir ce probleme..cependant, j'ai au moins 15 reseaux wifi dans mon entourage (j'habite en appart) dont 5 qui sont ouvert et utilisables (vérifié avec mon pc) mais je ne peux me connecter à aucun d'entre eux..  Vraiment je vois pas ou le probleme pourrai se situer.. d'autant plus que j'ai réussi à l'utiliser pendant 5 jour on stop chez moi en utilisant skype etc.. mais apres cinq jour, il n'a plus rien voulu savoir ...


----------



## kathy h (3 Janvier 2007)

dommage que le fait de changer de canal n'est rien chang&#233; pour toi , en plus, comme toi Mon Macbook s'&#233;tait connect&#233; au d&#233;but sans probl&#232;me &#224; mon r&#233;seau wifi,  puis un jour , sans raison, plus rien, c'est apres avoir tout essay&#233; que l'id&#233;e m'est venue de changer de canal via les param&#232;tres de mon routeur et que &#231;a a" re march&#233;."

Il y a deux jours &#224; peine,  de nouveau la connexion wifi a &#233;chou&#233;, j'ai de nouveau chang&#233; de canal  pour revenir au canal initial et c'est reparti.

c'est quand m&#234;me &#233;trange que je sois oblig&#233;e de changer de canal pour que &#231;a remarche.

de toute &#233;vidence la connexion wifi du Macbbok est un peu caract&#233;rielle, j'esp&#232;re que la version 10.4.9  de Mac OS X qui devrait bient&#244;t arriver va r&#232;gler le probl&#232;me.

Bon,  changer de canal &#231;a prend quelques secondes lorsque l'on a acc&#232;s aux param&#232;tres du routeur,  mais je jour ou je n'arriverais pas &#224; me connecter en wifi &#224; un r&#233;seau public et ouvert je ne pourrais pas changer  de canal, il y a donc quand m&#234;me un r&#233;el probl&#232;me avec le wifi et les Macbook


----------



## minicos (3 Janvier 2007)

Je remarque depuis le macbook que je suis souvent obligé de rentrer la clef WEP ou WPA dans "autres" pour me connecter à un réseau. Ce n'était pas le cas avec l'ibook...

Donc la manip consiste à cliquer sur le camembert airport, cliquer sur "Autres", rentrer manuellement le nom du réseau (comme il apparaît dans la liste vue par la carte, exemple : DW-B-200... ou Livebox...). Puis sélectionner le type de clef (WEP, WPA...) et la rentrer.

Ensuite, ça ne pose plus aucun problème pour se connecter en sélectionnant le réseau.


----------



## bobytron (3 Janvier 2007)

J'ai le même problème avec un MBP et un routeur Phillips.
Après 80 minutes sur AppelCare (15    ), un nouveau firmware pour le routeur, une réinstall d'OSX),  j'ai enfin trouvé une solution +/- stable.

1. Rentrer les adresses mac de l'airport et de l'ordi.

2. Eteindre les ordis présents sur le routeur. (bizarre mais aussi non j'ai pas un DHCP correct).

3. Reboot le routeur et attendre qu'il se rallume entièrement.

4. Assistant configuration airport et creer nouveau réseau.

5. Lever les bras et dire 3X :"Putain de bordel de merde" (facultatif mais fais du bien)

Du coup, ma config tiens depuis 3 jours   :mouais:

Si ça ne marche toujours pas, désactiver les sécurités si possible.

Bonne chance


----------



## Yggdrasill (4 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; &#233;ssayer sans aucun succ&#232;s sur le MacBook qui pose probl&#232;me et sur l'autre, aucun probl&#232;me. &#199;a se connecte sans tout ces chipotages...


----------



## kathy h (5 Janvier 2007)

de nouveau je n'ai plus la connexion et de nouveau je suis obligée de faire la manip du changement de canal c'est pénible à force


----------



## iPower (6 Janvier 2007)

Heps !

Même problème en vue...vive le switch 

Pas moyen de se connecter au réseau Wifi (qui est pourtant détecté), même après avoir désactivé TOUTES les sécurités...

Mon mac ne me sert à rien sans l'Airport


----------



## robros85 (6 Janvier 2007)

Je susi a 100 pour 100 d'accord avec toi !!
Un portable sans wifi de nos jours, ca n'a (presque) plus de sens !

Si je peux me permettre de vous encourager a contacter le support t&#233;l&#233;phonique apple, et d'essayer de monter de niveau.. j'ai re&#231;u un mail de la part d'un des gars du "niveau deux" qui m'a dit que dans mon cas, apple essaye de regrouper un max d'info pour voir si il n'y a pas d'autre cas similaire donc si vous reporter votre probleme a apple, ils seront bien oblig&#233; de faire quelque chose... Si vous d&#233;cidez de les contacter, soyez cool avec eux parce que ca facilite vraiment les choses et puis, le probleme ne va pas se r&#233;soudre plus facilement si on les engueule !

Sinon j'ai remarqu&#233; que sur tous les "grand" forum mac, les carte AirPort (chipset Atheros sur Macbook) des macbook avaient pas mal de souci dont les performances (lenteur de la connexion) ou carr&#233;ment le bon fonctionnement de la carte meme (probleme de connexion)...

Ciao - Roberto.


----------



## iPower (6 Janvier 2007)

robros85 a dit:


> Je susi a 100 pour 100 d'accord avec toi !!
> Un portable sans wifi de nos jours, ca n'a (presque) plus de sens !



Surtout que dans mon cas par exemple, la borne est en bas, et ma chambre 2 étages plus hauts (et mon frère, encore un étage au dessus, capte le Wifi (avec son Dell...) avec 3 barres sur 4). Si encore je pouvais tirer un fil, mais là c'est carrément impossible ! Donc pour l'instant, condamné à rester sur un coin de table à côté du routeur, sur l'Ethernet 

J'ai limite envie de renvoyer le Mac pour commander un Dell là


----------



## robros85 (6 Janvier 2007)

si tu l'as command&#233; sur le store, tu as apparamnt 14 jours pour le renvoyer si tu n'est pas satisfait ! Mais j'ai l'impression que ce probleme n'est pr&#233;sent que sur une certain mac ce qui e laisse peser que c'est un peut comme au lotto, il faut tirer le bon num&#233;ro... mais ca fait cher le ticket de lotto ! 
Je donne n&#233;anmoins une chance &#224; apple de se montrer capable de resoudre ce probleme..

En tant qu'etudiant en science (ing&#233;nieur), j'ai le sentiment que le macbook est trop "magnetis&#233;" dans le sens ou le dipositif mag safe (qui est quand meme un aimant puissant  par rapport &#224; l'&#233;lectronique sur le macbook) ou les aimant incorpor&#233; dans l'&#233;cran (pour permettre de maintenir l'ecran contre le clavir qd on feme le macbook mais aussi pour la telecommande) engendrent des champs magn&#233;tique non n&#233;gligeable &#224; mon sens.. la somme de tout ces champs magn&#233;tiques ne doit pas -a mon avis- avoir une effet tres positif sur la connection wifi.. mais ca n'explique pas pourquoi le macbook repere les r&#233;seau mais n s'y connecte pas..

++ Rob


----------



## iPower (6 Janvier 2007)

Pas satisfait, voil&#224; quoi...ca faisait des ann&#233;es que j'en r&#234;vais, je tombe un peu de haut surtout que &#231;a &#224; vraiment l'air sans solution. Et puis ca me gonfle quand meme de le renvoyer, j'ai achet&#233; la housse, la mighty, j'ai une imprimante...
En gros on change le routeur WiFi ou merde. Ce que je comprend pas c'est que ca soit pour notre poire, y'a m&#234;me pas une prise en charge garantie ou je sais pas... Faut avouer que c'est pas un d&#233;tail quand m&#234;me !


----------



## robros85 (6 Janvier 2007)

moi ce qui m'embete c'est le fait de pas pouvoir profiter de TOUT le potentiel de mon Macbook... et ca me gonfle de devoir dépendre d'un cable ethernet qui m'oblige à rester dans une rayon de 2 metre autour de mon routeur...
Et puis ca fait maintenant 40 jours que j'ai mon Macbook et ca fait 35 jours que j'ai contacté de Apple et toujours rien à part un questionnaire concernant mon routeur  ...et c dur de rester calme... décevant..
++


----------



## AroundTheWorld (7 Janvier 2007)

robros85 a dit:


> moi ce qui m'embete c'est le fait de pas pouvoir profiter de TOUT le potentiel de mon Macbook... et ca me gonfle de devoir dépendre d'un cable ethernet qui m'oblige à rester dans une rayon de 2 metre autour de mon routeur...
> Et puis ca fait maintenant 40 jours que j'ai mon Macbook et ca fait 35 jours que j'ai contacté de Apple et toujours rien à part un questionnaire concernant mon routeur  ...et c dur de rester calme... décevant..
> ++



Beug sur tout les intel Mac depuis 10.4.8 , le forum d'apple ( anglais ) en remplis de problèmes Airport depuis 10.4.8. Moi même sur mon Mac Mini intel et MBP je perd le connection automatique des que je sort de veille ou redemarage le seul moyen est de repasser sur 10.4.7 pour les intel première génération, je ne suis pas sur pour les 2 generations si la solution dit fonctionne. Donc votre ordi n'a aucun probleme just Apple qui deconne un peu avec ses drivers depuis ses nouvelles cartes aiport sous intel


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

robros85 a dit:


> Je susi a 100 pour 100 d'accord avec toi !!
> Un portable sans wifi de nos jours, ca n'a (presque) plus de sens !
> 
> Si je peux me permettre de vous encourager a contacter le support téléphonique apple, et d'essayer de monter de niveau.. j'ai reçu un mail de la part d'un des gars du "niveau deux" qui m'a dit que dans mon cas, apple essaye de regrouper un max d'info pour voir si il n'y a pas d'autre cas similaire donc si vous reporter votre probleme a apple, ils seront bien obligé de faire quelque chose... Si vous décidez de les contacter, soyez cool avec eux parce que ca facilite vraiment les choses et puis, le probleme ne va pas se résoudre plus facilement si on les engueule !




tu n'arrivera pas a "monter" plus haut dans les niveaux, le niveau 3, c'est la section pro, applications pro, XServe and co...
Et puis ce ne sont pas vraiment des niveau, mais plus des categories.


----------



## robros85 (7 Janvier 2007)

okay ! merci pour cette précision, j'aime bien savoir comment les choses fonctionnent !
 

++ Rob


----------



## arnaudb12 (7 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir à tous, comme je l'ai expliqué dans un autre message (oupss, j'avais pas regardé) j'ai le même pb.
Quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer comment formuler ma réclamation au près d'Apple, je n'ai pas trouver sur leur site.
Evidemment, si quelqu'un à la solution cela serait encore mieux, car je n'ai pas envie de me séparer de mon MBP.

Merci,
Arnaud


----------



## robros85 (7 Janvier 2007)

eh bien appelle le numéro de telphone qui se trouve normalement dans le manuel de ton macbook pro, et tu t'arrange pour arriver a ce qu'on appelle le 'niveau deux'... a partir de la ton probleme est considéré comme sérieux et normalement, ton dossier est envoyé au departement 'engineering' d'apple.. c'est ce qui s'est passé pour moi.. donc ca devrait etre le meme schema pour toi si il s'avere qu'on a le meme probleme..
Moi pour l'instant j'en suis au stade de l'attente, j'attend une réponse du département engineering..

++ Rob


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

robros85 a dit:


> eh bien appelle le numéro de telphone qui se trouve normalement dans le manuel de ton macbook pro, et *tu t'arrange pour arriver a ce qu'on appelle le 'niveau deux'*... a partir de la ton probleme est considéré comme sérieux et normalement, ton dossier est envoyé au departement 'engineering' d'apple.. c'est ce qui s'est passé pour moi.. donc ca devrait etre le meme schema pour toi si il s'avere qu'on a le meme probleme..
> Moi pour l'instant j'en suis au stade de l'attente, j'attend une réponse du département engineering..
> 
> ++ Rob




Ca n'a rien avoir ! J'ai eu un retour en SAV, puis une plainte, puis un échange standard, le tout uniquement avec le niveau un ! et ce ne sont pas des nivaux mais des catégorie !  Ton problème est tout autant considéré comme sérieux au tiers 1, 2 ou 3 ! c'est jusque que chaque parti s'occupe de chose différentes.


----------



## robros85 (7 Janvier 2007)

ok je veux bien, seulement moi je ne fait qu'expliquer arnaudb12 ce qu'il doit faire car j'ai cru comprendre qu'il ne savait pas quoi faire... je me suis également permis de lui expliquer mon expérience et la ou j'en suis, je ne comptais pas faire un organigramme complet du Helpdesk Management d'Apple mais puisque tu as l'air de t'y connaitre tu peux peut etre nous en faire un ??? 
Et puis moi j'utilise le terme 'niveaux' car TOUTES les personnes de chez apple que j'ai eu au téléphone m'ont parlé de 'niveaux'... donc c'est chez eux qu'il faut aller te plaindre pas chez moi.
Pour finir, vu les expérience des autres (et les miennes) que j'ai pu constater, la plupart m'ont fait comprendre qu'au niveau, pardon la catégorie 1 , les interlocuteurs étaient un peu a coté de leurs pompes pour certains d'entre eux... pour ne citer qu'un exemple que j'ai eu la chance de vivre, le mec au télphone m'a dit d'aller dans un Quick (= McDonald pour ceux qui savent pas..) pour vérifier l'airport... mais je l'ai jamais fait car je savais que ca n'allait servir à rien..  ce n'est qu'a partir du moment ou je suis arrivé à la "catégorie" 2 que les choses on pris de la vitesse et que les choses conretes se sont faite...

++


----------



## arnaudb12 (7 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour toutes ces info,
Je vais essayé de me poser à mon bureau demain et de les appeler.
Cela va être du sport, j'habite en Espagne, et donc je vais appeler les services Español, n'étant pas un As de l'informatique en Français, je risque d'avoir quelques pb de traduction...
Peu importe, s'ils arrivent à résoudre mon soucis! juste l'idée que mon bon vieille iBook 12" fonctionne mieux que mon MBP me donne des migraines.:hosto:

Cordialement,
Arnaud


----------



## kathy h (7 Janvier 2007)

Finalement les personnes qui ne peuvent vraiment pas se conecter en wifi via le Macbook ne sont pas si nombreuses que ça.. En revanche celles qui ont eu des problèmes pour se connecter mais qui ont trouver une solution sont plus nombreuses . 

Il est vrai que changer de canal régulièrement c'est ennuyeux mais ça prend quelques secondes, donc personnellement je ne dirais pas que j'ai un problème de connexion puisque j'ai la solution et que cette solution fonctionne pour d'autres. 

Quant à ceux qui ne peuvent pas du tout se connecter en wifi il serait interessant de savoir si par hasard elles n'ont pas le même routeur ?  si c'est une incompatibilité avec le routeur changer de Macbook ne résoudra pas le problème.

Pour ces dernières j'espère que la version 10.4.9 qui ne devrait pas tarder résoudra le problème ou une nouvelle MàJ de AirPort.


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

robros85 a dit:


> ok je veux bien, seulement moi je ne fait qu'expliquer arnaudb12 ce qu'il doit faire car j'ai cru comprendre qu'il ne savait pas quoi faire... je me suis également permis de lui expliquer mon expérience et la ou j'en suis, je ne comptais pas faire un organigramme complet du Helpdesk Management d'Apple mais puisque tu as l'air de t'y connaitre tu peux peut etre nous en faire un ???
> Et puis moi j'utilise le terme 'niveaux' car TOUTES les personnes de chez apple que j'ai eu au téléphone m'ont parlé de 'niveaux'... donc c'est chez eux qu'il faut aller te plaindre pas chez moi.
> Pour finir, vu les expérience des autres (et les miennes) que j'ai pu constater, la plupart m'ont fait comprendre qu'au niveau, pardon la catégorie 1 , les interlocuteurs étaient un peu a coté de leurs pompes pour certains d'entre eux... pour ne citer qu'un exemple que j'ai eu la chance de vivre, le mec au télphone m'a dit d'aller dans un Quick (= McDonald pour ceux qui savent pas..) pour vérifier l'airport... mais je l'ai jamais fait car je savais que ca n'allait servir à rien..  ce n'est qu'a partir du moment ou je suis arrivé à la "catégorie" 2 que les choses on pris de la vitesse et que les choses conretes se sont faite...
> 
> ++





Avant toute choses, désolé. Je suis en pleine bloc et franchement sur les nerfs. désolé.
Ensuite, tu as raison, il s'agit de niveau, mais de la foçon dont tu le dis, on dirait que tu joue a Tomb raider... C'est ça que je voulais mettre en avant.
Le tier 1 reçoit souvent des appel du genre "mon mac n'a pas internet pcq j'ai pas mis la prise dans le port ethernet vu qui a du wifi" et tu apprends que le mec a pas de routeur wifi. fin ce genre la quoi :d
Le mieux n'est pas de se focaliser sur le niveau d'aide auquel tu a affaire, mais d'expliquer ton problème clairement, eux sauront t'aiguiller si ce n'est pas dans leurs compétences que de le régler. Un mec du tier 1 y arrivera peut-être aussi bien qu'un mec du tier 2, et inversement.


----------



## arnaudb12 (7 Janvier 2007)

Je suis assez d'accord avec Kathy.
J'aimerais bien savoir avec quel modem vous avez rencontrez des problèmes.
Demain je ferais le test à mon bureau pour voir si cela fonctionne toujours (Netgear).
A la maison, j'ai un Zyxel.
En tout les cas il est hors de question que je change de canal manuellement. Je n'investis pas dans du matériel à ce prix là pour qu'il fonctionne comme un vugaire PC. 

Je n'arrive cependant pas à comprendre pourquoi cela à fonctionné durant une semaine sans pb, et d'un seul coup...
Cela pourrait il avoir un rapport avec Postfix???
J'ai eu tant de mal à le configurer.

Vos idées m'intéressent , du moment que vous savez rester à mon faible niveau


----------



## arnaudb12 (7 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de faire une mise à jour du firmware de mon modem, et cela refonctionne.
Combien de temps?
Pourquoi?
Je vous informerais si cela recommence.
Salutations,
Arnaud :king:


----------



## robros85 (7 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill => Pas de souci moi aussi je suis un peu sur les nerfs en ce moment a cause de ces exams !! Mais je crois qu'on est d'accord sur la facon dont le helpdesk est géré  

arnaudb12 => T'as de la chance, moi aussi ca a fonctionné 5 jours et puis plus rien.. J'espère que ca tournera un max de temps ! 

Sinon j'ai un modem-routeur D-LINK DSL-604T,
et sinon voici qques infos complémentaires (histoire de voir si il n'y a pas de correlation entre ces données et le probleme airport)
Version de la ROM de démarrage :
MB21.00A5.B00
Version SMC :
1.13f3
Numéro de série :
4H6452D4WGL


++ Et bon courage a tous qui bossent poru leur examens


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

robros85 a dit:


> Yggdrasill => Pas de souci moi aussi je suis un peu sur les nerfs en ce moment a cause de ces exams !! Mais je crois qu'on est d'accord sur la facon dont le helpdesk est g&#233;r&#233;



 


robros85 a dit:


> Sinon j'ai un modem-routeur D-LINK DSL-604T,
> et sinon voici qques infos compl&#233;mentaires (histoire de voir si il n'y a pas de correlation entre ces donn&#233;es et le probleme airport)
> Version de la ROM de d&#233;marrage :
> MB21.00A5.B00
> ...



Pareil, sauf le num de s&#233;rie 
le MacBook marche parfaitement avec un wrt et une borne airport ainsi qu'avec le r&#233;seau du voisin .
Vu que le routeur jouait aux filles de l'air (uptime = bcp bcp bcp trop &#233;lev&#233;e, changement non appliqu&#233;s, ...) -> retour en SAV, ne sait on jamais.

Par contre avec un MacBook core duo (donc ancien chipset ath&#233;ros sans mimo) &#231;a marchait parfaitement avec le m&#234;me routeur.
Je pense que le driver airport n'est pas encore super au point pour les C2D.

EDIT : si un courageux a envie de tester ndiswrapper/Linux ou ouinedoze &#231;a nous permettrait p-e de nous en assurer


----------



## iPower (8 Janvier 2007)

robros85 a dit:


> le mec au t&#233;lphone m'a dit d'aller dans un Quick (= McDonald pour ceux qui savent pas..) pour v&#233;rifier l'airport... mais je l'ai jamais fait car je savais que ca n'allait servir &#224; rien..



D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris, le probl&#232;me serait dans le genre d'une incompatibilit&#233; entre le Mac et le routeur (qui n'accepterait pas le mac), donc est-tu s&#251;r que &#231;a ne marcherait pas ?

Perso j'h&#233;site &#224; racheter un routeur Wifi... A avoir que je n'ai jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; me connect&#233; au Netopia 3347W (bien dommage car il a une couverture EXCELLENTE) ...


----------



## robros85 (8 Janvier 2007)

j'ai pour ma part réussi a me connecter a mon routeur pendant cinq jour non stop (skype, msn, mail, download de gros fichiers etc..) et puis plus rien donc j'ai envie de croire que la solution existe !

Sinon j'ai oublié de le raporter ici mais il y a ue semaine j'ai installé Bootcamp pour faire tourner windows, le tout dans le but de voir ce que cela donnait du coté de windows ave la connection wifi, et c'est exactement pareil, tous les réseaux sont parfaitement détectés mais le macbook ne se connecte à aucun d'entre eux... et je vous rassure, tous les firmwares (smc + efi) étaient a jour et les drivers windows pour l'airport étaient installés.. 

Ce qui serait bien c'est de regrouper tous les routeur avec lesquels ca pose probleme, les firmwares des routeurs, les modeles de macbook (pro ou non, version du macbook, version du processeur), les versions des OS X, les versions des firmware etc... Histoire d'avoir une liste avec ce qui fonctionne et ce qui fonctionne pas... je ferais volontier un formulaire avec du php +sql le tout sur mon hebergement mais pour l'instant j'ai vraiment pas le temps à cause des exams... je sais pas ce que vous en pensez ?? ou si vous avez des idées !!!

++ Rob


----------



## arnaudb12 (8 Janvier 2007)

Hola,
Il y a vraiement des mots qui m'échapent dans ce que vous dites.
Je suis arrivé ce matin à mon bureau, et mon MBP s'est connecté sans aucun soucis au Netgear DG 834 G. J'ai décidé d'aller prendre un café à la terrasse voisine avec mon MBP, où la couverture du Netgear ne saventure pas...
De retour à mon bureau, oulahoups plus de connection 
Ce soir j'ai essayé de nouveau, nada; puis j'ai changé de canal, renada.
Alors m'est venu l'idée de la mise à jour (tiens, j'ai déjà entendu cela quelque part), et hop me voila en comunication avec vous via Wifi.
Il y a des jours je comprends plus facilement ma belle mère :mouais:

S'il vous plait monsieur Pomme, tu peux y faire quequ'chose à ma machine


----------



## kathy h (8 Janvier 2007)

Tu parles de la MàJ Airport je suppose? Chez moi ça n'a rien changé , il n'y a que le fait de changer de canal qui permet de relancer le wifi quand la connexion ne se fait plus ( mais dés que j'ai changé de canal et que le wifi marche je reviens immédiatement au canal initial et ça marche toujours ) allez comprendre.

Mon routeur : Zyxel prestige 600


----------



## bobytron (9 Janvier 2007)

La seule solution qui donne l'impression de fonctionner est de recommencer tout depuis le debut et &#234;tre le premier &#224; se connecter au routeur.

 C'est-&#224;-dire reboot complet routeur _(perso, depuis que j'ai not&#233; les adresses mac du  MBP et de l'airport dans les options du firewall et du wireless, je n'ai plus de probl&#232;me... depuis 10 jours...mais j'i quand m&#234;me du retirer toutes les protections : ni filtrage, ni wep, ni wap, ni rien. Ce jour-l&#224;, j'avais mang&#233; des p&#226;tes avant de le faire, on ne sait jamais, je le dis quand m&#234;me..._Ensuite, j'ai red&#233;marr&#233; l'ordi et utilis&#233; l'assistant pour me connecter.)

Bonne chance aux autres.



MBP C2D (mis-&#224;-jour)
Routeur PHILLIPS sous firmware ozenda


----------



## arnaudb12 (9 Janvier 2007)

Quand je parle de mise à jour c'est du Firmware de mon routeur. Les deux étaient obsolètes. Je commence mon deuxième jour sans encombre.
Ce qui me dérange, c'est que cela va être difficile de contacter tous les propriétaires des modems où je me connecte pour leurs dirent d'arrêter de fainéanter et de faire leur maj...:rateau:


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

arnaudb12 a dit:


> Ce qui me dérange, c'est que cela va être difficile de contacter tous les propriétaires des modems où je me connecte pour leurs dirent d'arrêter de fainéanter et de faire leur maj...:rateau:



[troll]
C'est pas bien le WarDriving .
[/troll]


----------



## arnaudb12 (9 Janvier 2007)

Même pas mal, je ne connais pas le mot :love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

toi peut-&#234;tre pas, mais a mon avis les propri&#233;taires des routeurs sur lesquels tu te connecte on du l'apprendre assez rapidement .

Enfin, je te charie, &#231;a ne me regarde pas


----------



## charlibibi (10 Janvier 2007)

Salut a tous, je crois que mon cas est le meme 

1 Macbook C2D 2Ghz  
+
1 Router Zyxel :mouais: 
=
Pas de Wifi  

Telefonica en espagne ne supporte pas les problemes rencontrés avec des Mac ,
par contre avant de partir je me suis connecté sur une freebox en france et ça marchait impec'... J'ai presque envie de chanter la marseillaise !

Arnaudb12, comment tu faits pour mettre a jour ton router ?
Merci !!


----------



## Yggdrasill (10 Janvier 2007)

charlibibi a dit:


> Arnaudb12, comment tu faits pour mettre a jour ton router ?
> Merci !!



Dans le pannel du routeur tu as souvent (toujours ?) une option nommé "mise à jour firmware" ou "uploader une mise à jour", ...
Cela se fait donc par le pannel du routeur.

Ou en tftp ... Faut que jpense à arreter de flasher mes routeurs moi


----------



## iPower (10 Janvier 2007)

Je suis all&#233; faire un tour sur les forums Apple et &#233;norm&#233;ment de gens ont aussi des probl&#232;mes avec l'Airport de leur MacBook...

Voir ici par exemple (en anglais)...

Certains ont en effet r&#233;solu le probl&#232;me en mettant leur routeur &#224; jour, d'autres n'ont pas de solution n'ont plus.


----------



## charlibibi (10 Janvier 2007)

j'ai fait la MAJ firmware, ça ne marchait tjrs pas... 

j'ai enlever la clef WEP du routeur et la ça marchait (sans securité) !!! 
du coup je suis passé à une clef WPA sur le routeur et sur le mac, et la ça marche nikel.

apres avoir pas mal lu aujourd'hui, je pense que le probleme de connexion pure n'est du qu'a un probleme de config... ( ou du routeur ou du mac )

en tout cas merci pour le coup de pouce !
Alller a plouccchh !!!


----------



## iPower (11 Janvier 2007)

Heps, content que ca soit réglé pour toi  

Je pense aussi que c'est une question de config entre les 2 mais de là à savoir ce qui cloche...Ce qui est dommage c'est que mon routeur par exemple ne supporte pas le WPA...peut-être que cette fonction lui sera ajoutée lors de la mise à jour ? Je verrai bien !

Bonne continuation pour les autres


----------



## robros85 (11 Janvier 2007)

A tous ceux qui ont le probleme d&#233;crit dans ce post, je vous invite &#224; contacter le support Apple afin de leur demander de trouver une solution... Moi j'ai rappell&#233; le support Apple hier pour voir ou en &#233;tait le suivi de mon dossier et il m'ont dit qu'ils &#233;taient en train de chercher le probleme.. mais ils m'ont avou&#233; qu'il &#233;taient surtout occup&#233;s &#224; regrouper des cas similaires afin de mieux cerner le probleme pour ensuite mieux le r&#233;soudre... C'est pour cette raison que je vous invite &#224; les contacter de fa&#231;on &#224; faire pression sur eux..

J'ai eu l'occasion de lire des posts concernant le probleme des bornes airport qui &#233;taient defectueuses apres un an et quelques mois d'utilisation et j'ai pu comprendre qu'au d&#233;but, Apple avait fait la sourde oreille par rapport &#224; ce probleme ce qui est &#233;videment r&#233;voltant en tant que clients. 
Afin d'&#233;viter que ce sch&#233;ma ne se reproduise, r&#233;agissont d&#233;s maintenant au lieu d'attendre une r&#233;ponse/r&#233;action/solution spontan&#233;e de la part d'Apple.

Sans vouloir insiter, si vous ne faites rien, n'attendez pas qu'Apple r&#233;solve ce probleme !

Salutations,
    Roberto

PS: Si vous connaissez d'autres forums h&#233;bergant des discussions &#224; propos du probl&#232;me d'airport, n'h&#233;istez pas &#224; les pousser les lecteurs &#224; contacter Apple &#233;galement, montrez l'exemple 

***edit => Si je suis relativement insistant, c'est aprce que ca fait maintenant un mois et demi que j'ai mon macbook mais je ne peux pas l'utiliser &#224; son plein potentiel. De plus, j'estime avoir pay&#233; un prix assez &#233;lev&#233; pour m'attendre &#224; ce que tout fonctionne comme pr&#233;vu. Voil&#224;.


----------



## xlr8 (11 Janvier 2007)

Pour ma part j'ai constat&#233; d'extr&#234;mes lenteurs de la part de mon macbook C1D en connexion wifi. J'ai identifi&#233; le probl&#232;me comme venant de la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour software du macbook (vers fin octobre je crois). Le fait est que j'ai remplac&#233; justement le disque dur du macbook (remplacement du 60 par un 160), j'ai tout r&#233;install&#233; sans faire la mise &#224; jour et oh miracle le wifi est supra rapide...

Bref je sais que c'est pas tr&#232;s conseill&#233; mais j'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec internet super lent si je fais la mise &#224; jour. Donc j'attends une nouvelle mise &#224; jour qui r&#233;concilie le macboook et la rapidit&#233; du wifi, car il s'agit clairement d'un probl&#232;me software...

Fin voil&#224;, j'ai cru lire que j'&#233;tais pas le seul dans le cas.


----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Janvier 2007)

C'est bizare que certains arrivent &#224; r&#233;parer leurs probl&#232;me en changeant de canal, car le 802.11g est multicanal !
A moins que le routeur en question ne fasse que 802.11b (qui lui est mono-canal) ?
Pourrait-ton avoir plus de pr&#233;cision sur le mode de fonctionnement de votre routeur svp ? b uniquement ? g uniquement ? b/g compatible ?

Merci


----------



## robros85 (13 Janvier 2007)

Alors concernant le probleme dont il est question dans ce post, il semblerait qu'il se présente que les macbook disposant d'une carte Airport "Pre-N" donc compatible avec la norme 802.11N donc ce serait à priori tous les "heureux" possesseurs de Macbook Core2Duo...

Les différentes solutions envisageables jusqu'a maintenant sont :
-le changement de routeur;
-le changement de canal;
-la mise à jour du firmware routeur;
-activation/désactivation du cryptage WEP/WPA;
-... (attendre qu'Apple solve ce probleme...);

Voilà, je sais que ce qui je viens de faire c'est reformuler mai sbon, j'espère que cela peut servir !

Cordilalement,
    Roberto


----------



## Yggdrasill (13 Janvier 2007)

J'attendais plus une r&#233;ponse dans le style :
"Mon routeur est un routeur wifi b et g, il fonctionne en mode compatibilit&#233; "B seulement".

Parce que si le changement de canal change qqch (ormis le canal ), ne serait-ce pas parce que vous &#234;tes en mode "b uniquement" ? Peut-&#234;tre que mettre le routeur en g marcherait mieux avec le macbook.

Comme je l'ai expliqu&#233; plus haut, le 802.11g est multi canal. Donc a priori le changement de canal du routeur ne devrait rien changer.

En ce qui me concerne je ne suis pas sur que desactiver le cryptage de la connexion r&#232;gle le probl&#232;me. Que le wifi fonctionne, c'est chouette, mais pour les voisins aussi... 

Vivement qu'Apple nous communique des informations la dessus !



			
				robros85 a dit:
			
		

> il semblerait qu'il se pr&#233;sente que les macbook disposant d'une carte Airport "Pre-N" donc compatible avec la norme 802.11N donc ce serait &#224; priori tous les "heureux" possesseurs de Macbook Core2Duo...



Je suis en ce moment sur mon MacBook Core 2 Duo, et je n'ai pas de probl&#232;me de wifi avec. Je me connecte sans soucis &#224; l'&#233;cole sur un r&#233;seau en WDS avec cryptage en wpa (cl&#233; de 256bits), filtrage par mac, mode b/g compatible J'ai une excellent port&#233;e.
Pareil &#224; la maison, je suis en wifi sur mon routeur qui est deux &#233;tages en dessous, cryptage par wpa2, filtrage par mac, mode b et g mixed Cela marche parfaitement.

Par contre, sur ma livebox mobistar, le wifi est totalement inaccessible. Mais vu que aucun pc ou mac chez moi n'a jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; se connecter dessus, j'en d&#233;duis que le probl&#232;me ne vient pas du mac, mais de la livebox qui est pour le moins exotique.

Le probl&#232;me ne touche donc pas tout les MacBook core 2 duo.
Mon MacBook date du 14 d&#233;cembre (date de r&#233;ception). Peut-&#234;tre y a t'il des s&#233;ries d&#233;ffectueuses ?.

Je regarderais de quand date le mac de ma connaissance, dont son airport ne marche pas. Peut-&#234;tre le probl&#232;me est il "simplement" ici ?


----------



## robros85 (13 Janvier 2007)

C'est en faisant un petit tour sur les autre forums et en discutant avec des gens qui ont ce probleme que j'en suis arriv&#233; &#224; cette petite liste de "solutions"...
Je ne dis pas que TOUS les possesseurs de MacBook Core2Duo sont touch&#233;s mais que les utilisateur qui on constat&#233; ce probleme sont possesseurs de MacBook Core2Duo.. et comme les Mac (ormis quelques uns..) tournant avec un CPU Core2Duo ont munis d'une carte Airport Pr&#233;-N, tout laisse &#224; penser que le probl&#232;me est li&#233; &#224; cette carte et ce de maniere logicielle et pas mat&#233;rielle...

Au passage je tient &#224; dire que maintenant, le wifi (avec mon routeur dlink..) fonctionne nickel mais pour combien de temps ? la derniere fois ca a tenu 20 minutes..

ce probleme est completement absurde...  

++ Roberto.

PS: monmacbook a &#233;t&#233; achet&#233; le 01 d&#233;cembre donc je sais pas quelle 'r&#233;vision' ou version du macbook ca doit etre...


----------



## robros85 (13 Janvier 2007)

encore une chose,
chez moi j'ai scann&#233; les r&#233;seaux sans fil avec  iStumbler et j'ai vu les canaux utilis&#233;s par les autres routeurs, &#224; partir de la j'ai mis mon routeur sur un canal qui n'&#233;tait pas utilis&#233; par un autre routeur avoisinant et depuis, ca semble fonctionner correctement...

Si quelqu'un peut eventuellement essayer ca... voire confirmer... ce serait cool ! 

++ Rob


----------



## Yggdrasill (13 Janvier 2007)

Ne te sens pas agresse Robros85, je ne te critique en rien .

Pour ma part, sur la machine posant probleme le seul routeur dans un rayon de 500m a la ronde est celui du proprietaire du macbook, et chez moi, ou mon macbook marche parfaitement, j'ai 3 routeurs wifi, chacun sur un canal different (le 2, le 11 et le 14) et ca marche parfaitement, sans compter les routeurs des voisins majoritairement sur le canal  6 (Philips WiFi) et 1 (SpeedTouch).


----------



## robros85 (14 Janvier 2007)

y a pas de souci !! je me sentais pas aggressé  

J'ai aussi remarqué que mon macbook se conecte sans AUCUN probeleme à une routeur Belkin 54g et à un routeur MSI (modele inconnu..).. sinon pour se connecter à mon routeur d-link c vraiment aléatoire !

tout est absurde et j'y comprend que dalle !

Je me demande si en installant le firmware* qui premet de "débrider" la carte airport pré-N ca ne fonctionnerai pas mieux ??!!

*vendu avec la borne airport extreme il me semble...

++ roberto


----------



## Yggdrasill (14 Janvier 2007)

robros85 a dit:


> J'ai aussi remarqué que mon macbook se conecte sans AUCUN probeleme à une routeur Belkin 54g et à un routeur MSI (modele inconnu..).. sinon pour se connecter à mon routeur d-link c vraiment aléatoire !
> 
> tout est *absurde* et j'y comprend que dalle !



Le mot est exact, ca n'a aucun sens ce probleme ! Personellement j'ai vu un firmware un tout petit peu traficcote pour le d-link, je sens que jvais flasher la bestiole sous nux et on verra si il marchera mieux avec le macbook  et au moins je n'aurais plus la "superbe" interface web de d-link, mais un joli acces ssh :love:



robros85 a dit:


> Je me demande si en installant le firmware* qui premet de "débrider" la carte airport pré-N ca ne fonctionnerai pas mieux ??!!
> 
> *vendu avec la borne airport extreme il me semble...





Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne serait pas dispinible sur leur site par exemple, ce serait vraiment scandaleux de leurs part de ne permettre de n'avoir du n que si on achete leur borne airport.
De toute facon, si tel est le cas, tu trouvera toujours bien une "connaissance plus ou moins proche" (plus moins que plus ) qui te le mettra sur un ftp... 
A moins qu'ils n'attendent Leopard pour le releaser...


----------



## David_b (14 Janvier 2007)

Pour ajouter ma modeste contribution à la discussion. 
Mon C2D 2ghz blanc  fonctionne en Wifi sans problème (routeur NetGear). Connection aussi bonne que mes PC (4barres).
J'ai eu du mal à le configurer, mais uniquement parce que j'utilisai le mauvais choix de mode de cryptage :rose:  

Je sais pas si c'est une carte pré-n ou pas qui est installée dans le MacBook, mais dans les infos système il parle d'une carte "Airport Extreme" ?

J'ai eu quelques temps un routeur DLINK wifi, je l'ai mis à la poubelle : j'arrêtai pas d'avoir des coupures de réseau et un Internet en rade. Triste expérence.


----------



## kathy h (14 Janvier 2007)

charlibibi a dit:


> Salut a tous, je crois que mon cas est le meme
> 
> 1 Macbook C2D 2Ghz
> +
> ...




J'ai aussi un routeur Zyxel ( le prestige 660 ) et je n'ai pas de problème avec le wifi si ce n'est que lorsque ça ne marche plus je vais dans les paramètres de mon routeur via safari , je change de canal et là au miracle la connexion reviens et je me remet sur le canal initial et ça marche toujours. 

Essaye


----------



## kathy h (14 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> C'est bizare que certains arrivent &#224; r&#233;parer leurs probl&#232;me en changeant de canal, car le 802.11g est multicanal !
> A moins que le routeur en question ne fasse que 802.11b (qui lui est mono-canal) ?
> Pourrait-ton avoir plus de pr&#233;cision sur le mode de fonctionnement de votre routeur svp ? b uniquement ? g uniquement ? b/g compatible ?
> 
> Merci



En fait je change de canal mais ensuite je reviens au canal initial, c'est donc le fait de changer de canal ( et non le choix du canal ) qui me permet de retrouver la connexion wifi.
j'ai un routeur ZyXEL  ( 802.11g Wireless ) un prestige 660W .
J'ai remarqu&#233; que ma connexion wifi d&#233;conne que dans certains cas :  lorsque par exemple j'ai d&#233;branch&#233; et rebranch&#233; mon routeur, alors que mes autres Mac retrouvent seuls la  connexion, pour le Macbook je suis oblig&#233;e de changer le canal , la connexion se fait de nouveau et l&#224; je reviens au canal initial.
La connexion d&#233;conne &#233;galement chez moi lorsque j'ai boug&#233; avec mon Macbook et donc que je me suis connect&#233; avec un autre r&#233;seau, dans ce cas quand je reviens chez moi il ne veut plus se connecter et je suis oblig&#233;e de faire la proc&#233;dure de changement de canal.
mais si mon Macbbok reste chez moi : la connexion reste OK 
Maintenant que je sais ce que je dois faire ce n'est plus un vrai probl&#232;me, mais avant d'essayer cela , tout &#224; fait par hasard j'avoue que je me suis arrach&#233;e les cheveux

Pour r&#233;sumer ce n'est pas que le canal est mauvais qui emp&#234;che la connesion puisque finalement je suis toujours sur le m&#234;me canal ( 7 je crois mais peu importe finalement ) c'est juste le fait de changer de canl et de valider le changement qui relance la connexion, ensuite je reviens au canal initial et je valide et &#231;a marche toujours, 
Alors allez comprendre pourquoi ce n'est pas le canal lui m&#234;me qui pose probl&#232;me mais le MacBook appr&#233;cie l'op&#233;ration de changement de canal en elle m&#234;me , comme si &#231;a le lib&#232;reait d'un parasite ou un truc dans le genre, c'est &#233;trange mais &#231;a marche en tout cas


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Janvier 2007)

A mon avis, ca marcherait aussi avec un reboot du routeur alors. Lors du choix de canal, il me semble que bcp de routeur desactive l'iterface wifi et puis la reactive, c'est peut-etre ca qui est necessaire.


----------



## kharezmi (15 Janvier 2007)

Juste pour apporter ma contribution, j'ai eu aussi quelques difficultes a me connecter via airport a ma freebox et ce uniquement car j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait plusieurs sortes de cryptage WEP et qu'en selectionnant le bon dans l'interface connection de Mac OS mon probleme a été réglé.


----------



## robros85 (15 Janvier 2007)

merci kharezmi pour ta contribution ! en effet, il me semble que beaucoup de gens on des difficulté à se connecter à cause d'une mauvaise configuration du cryptage !
Dans notre cas, je crois que tout ce qui est "en notre pouvoir" a été éffectué et donc je crois qu'il ne reste plus qu'a Apple de faire son boulot ! 
Sinon pour la petite info, ca fait maintenant deux jours que je me connecte en wifi via mon routeur D-Link, je sais pas comment ca se fait mais ca fait du bien 

++ Roberto


----------



## kathy h (15 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> A mon avis, ca marcherait aussi avec un reboot du routeur alors. Lors du choix de canal, il me semble que bcp de routeur desactive l'iterface wifi et puis la reactive, c'est peut-etre ca qui est necessaire.



justement si j'étiens et je rallume mon routeur , je perds la connexion wifi du Macbook lorsque je le rallume, et c'est alors que je dois changer de cananl ??


----------



## robros85 (16 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> justement si j'étiens et je rallume mon routeur , je perds la connexion wifi du Macbook lorsque je le rallume, et c'est alors que je dois changer de cananl ??



Ben d'après Yggdrasill, il semblerait qu'un seimple reboot du routeur suffirait... (a confirmer).

Depuis que j'ai configuré mon routeur pour ne fonctionner que sur un canal inutilisé par d'autre routeur avoisinant (donc je suis le seul a etre sur le canal 8 dans mon voisinage), ca marche du tonnerre !! C'est vrai que la vitesse n'est pas délirante mais jsuis déja très content de pouvoir utiliser mon MacBook avec toutes ses fonctionnalités ! Si quelqu'un peut essayer la même chose pour voir ce que cela donne, à savoir configurer son routeur pour ne fonctionenr que sur un canal inutilisé, ca peut être intérressant !

++ Rob


----------



## Yggdrasill (16 Janvier 2007)

robros85 a dit:


> Ben d'après Yggdrasill, il semblerait qu'un seimple reboot du routeur suffirait... (a confirmer).
> 
> Depuis que j'ai configuré mon routeur pour ne fonctionner que sur un canal inutilisé par d'autre routeur avoisinant (donc je suis le seul a etre sur le canal 8 dans mon voisinage), ca marche du tonnerre !! C'est vrai que la vitesse n'est pas délirante mais jsuis déja très content de pouvoir utiliser mon MacBook avec toutes ses fonctionnalités ! Si quelqu'un peut essayer la même chose pour voir ce que cela donne, à savoir configurer son routeur pour ne fonctionenr que sur un canal inutilisé, ca peut être intérressant !
> 
> ++ Rob




Arrete de prendre tes phantasmes pour la realite, je n'ai rien affirme, je suppose en deduisant. Je n'ai jamais affirmer que cela marcherait, mais deduis que puisque cela faisait en partie les meme operations que le changement de canal (a savoir la reactivation de l'interface wifi) cela devrait (conditionnel) avoir le meme resultat.
Tu peux ravaler ton ton condescendant et tes sarcasmes, quand on ne sait pas on ferait mieux de se taire, ce que tu aurais du faire ici.


----------



## robros85 (16 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Arrete de prendre tes phantasmes pour la realite, je n'ai rien affirme, je suppose en deduisant. Je n'ai jamais affirmer que cela marcherait, mais deduis que puisque cela faisait en partie les meme operations que le changement de canal (a savoir la reactivation de l'interface wifi) cela devrait (conditionnel) avoir le meme resultat.
> Tu peux ravaler ton ton condescendant et tes sarcasmes, quand on ne sait pas on ferait mieux de se taire, ce que tu aurais du faire ici.



???
Bon qu'est-ce que j'ai encore dis qui allait pas ?
Si tu es tellement sous pression à cause de je ne sais quoi, va faire des longueurs a la piscine ou va faire un jogging plutot que de t'énerver inutilement.
On essaye de regler un probleme sérieux (du mons je le considère comme tel) et j'ai plus l'impression de jouer dans un épisode des "feux de l'amour". Dommage.
Derniere chose, ne viens pas me faire la morale, tu ne me connais pas et par conséquent, tu es vraiment très mal placé pour venir me dire ce que je dois faire.

R.


----------



## kathy h (17 Janvier 2007)

mais justement chez moi c'est le reboot du routeur qui me fait perdre la connexion wifi , ensuite je suis obligée de changer le canal pour que ça re marche, donc ce n'est pas le rebbot du routeur qui règle mon problème au contraire


----------



## christhy (18 Janvier 2007)

eh, vous savez quoi??? Je viens de recevoir mon macbook et .... pas de connection wifi. Il voit tous les réseaux, mais n'arrive pas à s'y connecter (si un dink non sécurisé d'une personne avoisinante (mais le niveau de réception est au 1)... 

Je suis très déçue, sans connection, y'a plus de raison d'être... 

Je vais télécharger iSempel pour voir le canal et en prendre un différent des autres..?

Vais voir et je vous dis quoi...

Groumpf.


----------



## christhy (18 Janvier 2007)

Bon, rien de neuf sous le soleil... j'ai téléchargé iStumbler mais je ne vois que ma connexion  alors que mon mac en voit d'autres???

J'ai un Netopia.. j'avais oublié de vous le dire


----------



## PierreG (19 Janvier 2007)

Après des problèmes de connexions de plus en plus récurrents (que je résolvais en redémarrant la livebox que je loue à orange depuis un bon bout de temps...), mon macbook core duo 1ereG, 1,83ghz , 2ghz ram n'a plus voulu se reconnecter avant hier soir... 
Je précise que ces problèmes survenaient toujours lorsque je m'étais connecté ailleurs (avec succès) et que je revenais me connecter à la maison...

Après une recherche sur les forums je suis tombé sur ce fil et ai tenté le changement WEP ->WPA ...

Tout refonctionne à merveille depuis quelques minutes...

Pourvu que ça dure...

Je donnerai des nouvelles...


----------



## robros85 (19 Janvier 2007)

bienvenue au club... ! 
Voici le lien pour le forum apple ou on ne compte meme plus le nombre de sujet abordant ce fameux problemes... http://discussions.apple.com/forum.jspa?forumID=1171

Christy => Tout a fait d'accord ave toi, mon MB C2D me sert presque à rien sans Wifi...

++ Roberto


----------



## tipo (20 Janvier 2007)

je viens rajouter mon cas :rateau: 

j'ai un routeur wifi dlink dwl g730ap, regulierement je suis oblig&#233; de le rebooter car il freeze , et ce depuis la mise a jour 10.4.8, je n'ai jamais reinstall&#233; osx et n'en ai pas l'envie je suis sur macbook C1D 2ghz, le firmware du routeur est a jour sans grang changement, de plus j'ai ce fameux probleme de trousseau avec mon reseau je suis oblig&#233; de me connecter a la main,bref j'attend la mise a jour 10.4.9 pour voir si il y a du changement



et les bornes airport??? ca fonctionne bien?? a priori les dlink ont l'air de deconner severe avec les mac


----------



## iPower (20 Janvier 2007)

robros85 a dit:


> Christy => Tout a fait d'accord ave toi, mon MB C2D me sert presque &#224; rien sans Wifi...
> ++ Roberto



+1 quoi...

Christy, j'ai aussi un Netopia, Cayman 3347W.

J'ai mis &#224; jour le routeur, suis pass&#233; en protection par WPA, changement de canal, toujours pas de solution.


----------



## christhy (20 Janvier 2007)

iPower a dit:


> +1 quoi...
> 
> Christy, j'ai aussi un Netopia, Cayman 3347W.
> 
> J'ai mis à jour le routeur, suis passé en protection par WPA, changement de canal, toujours pas de solution.



Mouais... Je suis déçue.. C'est la première fois que j'ai un prob avec Mac.. 
Concernant la mise à jour du Netopia, en fait, ma version est plus récente que ce que ne propose le site de l'update! .. C'est vraiment rassurant...

Je vais contacter le service clientèle lundi pour allonger la liste des gens laisés...

Trouverons nous une solution ou faut-il réexpédier mac book???
J'en suis là..

A+,
Christhy


----------



## robros85 (21 Janvier 2007)

christhy a dit:


> Mouais... Je suis déçue.. C'est la première fois que j'ai un prob avec Mac..
> Concernant la mise à jour du Netopia, en fait, ma version est plus récente que ce que ne propose le site de l'update! .. C'est vraiment rassurant...
> 
> Je vais contacter le service clientèle lundi pour allonger la liste des gens laisés...
> ...



Tres franchement, je pense que la seul entité capable d'apporter une solution est Apple... 
Maintenant changer la carte airport de changerai rien je pense, la chose qui puisse faire quelque chose est de contacter apple et leur faire part du probleme.. Moi j'en suis au stade ou je rappelle le service apple toute les semaines leur demander des nouvelles du probleme...

++ Roberto.


----------



## Ryu (22 Janvier 2007)

J'ai un routeur dlink et j'ai le meme probl&#232;me avec un ibook G4. Mon ordi arrive &#224; y connecter lorsqu'il n'y a pas de s&#233;curit&#233; (wep ou wpa) mais d&#232;s que je met un mot de passe, il y vraiment du mal. Il faut repeter ind&#233;finiment la proc&#233;dure "try again" "ok" "try again" etc. En revanche, l'ordi de ma femme, un Packardbell y arrive &#224; tous les coups. Effectivement, c'est un probl&#232;me de la carte airport d'Apple mais &#233;galement de quelques fabriquants de routeurs. Chez un pote qui a un routeur d'une marque am&#233;ricaine dont je me rappelle plus de nom, mon ordi arrive &#224; se connecter sans aucun souci.


----------



## chim (24 Janvier 2007)

Question tr&#232;s b&#234;te: vous mettez quoi comme option dans le type d'authentification dans les parametres du routeur? (Choix entre Open, Both et Shared). Qd j'ai s&#233;curis&#233; mon r&#233;seau, je n'etais pas en "open" ce qui faisait que la connexion &#233;tait impossible.

Si ca peut d&#233;panner...


----------



## gillou2000 (24 Janvier 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,
je lis attentivement vos messages, mais je ne poste que tr&#232;s rarement. Je vous fais part de mon exp&#233;rience sur les probl&#232;mes WIFI sur mac, et notamment macbook pro et linksys.
Je poss&#232;de un routeur modem wifi Linksys WAG54G depuis une bonne ann&#233;e, sans aucun probl&#232;me avec mes diff&#233;rentes machines soit (dans l'ordre d'arriv&#233;e) :

- pc portable wifi 11b
- pc ethernet
- pc wifi
- powermac bi-g5 ethernet
- mac mini core solo wifi
- macbook r1 wifi ou ethernet
- airport express

L'acc&#232;s WIFI est configur&#233; en filtrage "adresses MAC".

jusqu'&#224; l'arriv&#233;e du macbook pro c2d 2.33. L&#224; gros soucis de connexions.

Tant que la s&#233;curit&#233; n'est pas activ&#233;e (que ce soir wpa, web, filtrage MAc), tout fonctionne parfairement, mais d&#232;s l'activation d'un mode de s&#233;curit&#233;, le mbp d&#233;conne : il arrive &#224; se connecter lors de la premi&#232;re session. Ensuite, les sessions suivantes n'arrivent plus &#224; monter. Je pr&#233;cise que tous les autres &#233;quipements du r&#233;seau fonctionnent quelque soit la configuration de s&#233;curit&#233; choisie.

Au d&#233;but j'ai pens&#233; &#224; un probl&#232;me de mon mac tout neuf, puisque toutes mes autres machines fonctionnent tr&#232;s bien sur le m&#234;me &#233;quipement, donc aucune raison de penser qu'il soit fautif. Mais j'ai essay&#233; de connecter mon mbp sur 5 ou 6 &#233;quipements WIFI diff&#233;rents et il fonctionne partout, sauf &#233;videmment sur mon Linksys.

Alors op&#233;ration de la derni&#232;re chance, je flashe le firmware du linksys par le dernier en date. Et l&#224; le mbp est devenu compatible, et se connecte &#224; merveille!

Tout cela n'est-il pas merveilleux??
Alors depuis j'appr&#233;cie chaque seconde &#224; utiliser mon mbp qui s'av&#232;re &#234;tre une b&#234;te de course &#233;tonnante!

Voil&#224; j'esp&#232;re que ma contribution pourra faire avancer les choses...
--
Gilles


----------



## christhy (25 Janvier 2007)

bonjour tout le monde!!!
je viens de rester 1h au téléphone avec le service technique Apple. Il m'a fait changer les paramètres de mon netopia (clef wep à 128, avec ou sans $, avec et sans protection,...) rien n'y a fait.. Pourtant ce n'était pas faute de lui avoir dit au départ d'emblée que le problème était récurrent chez beaucoup de personnes à en lire les forums.
Il a bien fallu s'y résoudre. La faute est rejetée sur mon provider...

Bon, suite au mail précédent, j'ai fait une autre recherche sur les updates Netopia et j'en ai obtenue une, mais je n'ose pas upgrader car il est dit qu'il fallait s'assurer que cela allait toujours être compatible avec le provider....

Sinon, pour ceux qui sont persuadés que le problème vient d'apple, voici l'adresse postale où l'on peut exprimer ses plaintes :  
Apple Computer,
Hollyhill Industrial Estate
Hollyhill Cork
Irland

Le seul moyen pour les contacter...
Pour l'update du Netopia, j'ai téléchargé le n750r1.bin

Si quelqu'un a déjà réalisé la mise à jour Firmware, merci de me le dire car je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre et si je ne vais pas faire de bêtise (incompatibilité provider)


A+
Christhy


----------



## iPower (26 Janvier 2007)

Hello ! Mise à jour Airport !!

J'ai pu enfin me connecter, par contre, pas de connexion internet : "Airport est connecté à ... . Airport a une adresse IP locale et n'est peut-être pas en mesure de se connecter à Internet.

?


----------



## minicos (26 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de faire la mise à jour (sur un macbook C2D), aucun changement visible, ça fonctionne toujours aussi bien.

Reste à voir si ça lui permet de se connecter mieux sur d'autres bornes. J'essaierai en déplacement.

Je note généralement que le signal airport sur le macbook est bien plus fort que sur l'ibook et qu'il capte bien plus de réseaux, je le juge plus performant. Cependant je ne sais pas si les infrastructures wifi sont plus sécurisées qu'avant, mais j'ai moins de réseaux ouverts par exemple à Paris et je me demande si l'ibook ne rentrait pas plus facilement dans les réseaux captés... peut-être que cette mise à jour améliore les choses.

Sinon pour ceux qui utilisent les bornes airport, je trouve qu'ils laissent un peu trop souvent la sécurité enlevée. Rien que dans mon voisinage je peux en voir et rentrer dedans, ce qui me permettrait de modifier bien des paramètres... de modifier les mots de passe...


----------



## christhy (26 Janvier 2007)

iPower a dit:


> Hello ! Mise à jour Airport !!
> 
> J'ai pu enfin me connecter, par contre, pas de connexion internet : "Airport est connecté à ... . Airport a une adresse IP locale et n'est peut-être pas en mesure de se connecter à Internet.
> 
> ?



Bonsoir!

Et où trouves-tu ta mise à jour airport?? Si je comprends bien, tu n'arrives plus ou pas à te connecter à internet?????? 

d'autres arrivent à se connecter en wifi avec le mac book duo core? ceux-là ont quel routeur?


----------



## christhy (26 Janvier 2007)

hello!!!

Merci pour l'info quant à la MAJ d'Airport!!!!! En effet, maintenant, ça marche!!! Je n'y crois pas encore!!!! 
Ouah!!! Mon tout nouveau Mac Book est enfin libéré de ce cable éthernet qui le reliait il n'y a pas si longtemps encore au routeur netopia..

Donc, cette MAJ du 25 montre bien que Apple a tenu compte de nos remarques!!!

Youpie!!!!! 

Christhy, légère comme l'air ... port! !


----------



## minicos (27 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que la mise à jour de logiciel Apple est un gros plus par rapport au monde PC.
Elle est très bien fournie.
Elle couvre tout le mac sans avoir à chercher un driver, un patch...

Pour l'Airport ce n'est pas la première fois qu'il y a des modifications utiles, comme par le passé pour le bluetooth.


----------



## smad239 (27 Janvier 2007)

iPower a dit:


> +1 quoi...
> 
> Christy, j'ai aussi un Netopia, Cayman 3347W.
> 
> J'ai mis à jour le routeur, suis passé en protection par WPA, changement de canal, toujours pas de solution.


+1 pour le Netopia Cayman 3347W.

Vu que j'avais mis à jour il ya 2 jours, je n'avais pas pensé à remettre à jr aujd (j'ai le pb sur 1 seul routeur que je testais aujd pr la 1e fois) ... et puis voilà, ça fonctionne après mise à jour  ... content de n'avoir eu le bug que pdt 3h! :rateau:


----------



## iPower (28 Janvier 2007)

Et voilà, je suis parfaitement connecté depuis que je suis en WPA.

Résultats : Mise à jour Airport + passage en WPA = solution de mon cas !


----------



## robros85 (28 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour tt le monde,
juste un ptit messge pour dire que j'ai telechargé et installé la mise à jour airport et ca tourne comme une horloge suisse ! Vraiment content, je peux enfin utiliser mon MacBook à son plein potentiel !

Ciao
    Roberto.


----------



## Mac Maniak (1 Février 2007)

...en ce qui me concerne , toutes les mises a jours sont faites (et refaites ...) depuis le debut! (même la "n" payante...)

...les problemes sont là et bien là ...et concernent tous les Apple Core2Duo !! ..certains passent entre les gouttes .. tant mieux pour eux ....

Mais le Bug est réel , ...et j'apprecie aussi Apple parce qu"elle est rarement "autiste" longtemp! ...donc , il serait tant qu'Apple corrige le tir ....non?

Dans mon cas le MacBook perd soit la connection Web , soit tout simplement le Wifi!

...je constate juste depuis 3j ... un répit en desactivant le cryptage WPA au profit du WEP !!
Pourvu que cela dure!!

..mais en admettant que cela puisse fonctionner a 100% en WEp ... cela ne serait pas normal pour autant !!  ...et puis je préfere la sécurité du WPA2 ...
Mais bon par defaut .... je compte sur le WEP ...
les jours passent et cela tient tjs.....

...a suivre....
As tu des nouvelles sur ce probleme stp???


----------



## robros85 (3 Février 2007)

Mac Maniak a dit:


> ...en ce qui me concerne , toutes les mises a jours sont faites (et refaites ...) depuis le debut! (même la "n" payante...)
> 
> ...les problemes sont là et bien là ...et concernent tous les Apple Core2Duo !! ..certains passent entre les gouttes .. tant mieux pour eux ....
> 
> ...



Salut !
Est-ce que tu peux nous donner la marque et le modèle de ton routeur wifi??
Est-ce que tu as été voir sur les forums de discussion apple pour voir si ton problème n'y est pas soulevé ??

Cordialement,
    Roberto.


----------



## Mac Maniak (3 Février 2007)

Borne Airport Express de tout 1ere generation ...

Aucun probleme a ce jour dessus ... et pendant ces bugs sur C2D , l'iMac G4 PowerPc conserve le signal , la chaine HiFi reçoit tjs la musique....

Je penche plutôt vers le MacBook lui même ...
D'ailleurs depuis qqs jours en effaçant  les clefs concernées du trousseau ; et les mots de passe des prefs reseau ...  puis en retapant tout une nouvele fois depuis le MacBook ...
cela semble fonctionner depuis ...
...j'attends une periode plus longue pour crier Victoire .....

a suivre.....


----------



## robros85 (3 Février 2007)

et tu as appellé Apple Care ou tu as été chez un fournisseur apple ???
Comme ca je vois vrmt pas ou le probleme pourrait se situer mais ca provient surement du macbook comme tu l'as fait remarquer..

Si ca fonctionne, tant mieux.. mais comme tu dis.. "à suivre"


----------



## Mac Maniak (4 Février 2007)

Bon , il semblerait que la methode consistant a effacer les clefs du trousseau et les reseaux preférés ne fonctionne pas pour  moi ....

...cela a marché 1 semaine pas plus ... reseau a nouveau perdu ...

... je tente donc a nouveau de rester en cryptage WEP ...
...car il me semble que mon MacBook ne digère pas le WPA helas...

Donc , encore un essai , j'attends un peu de recul ....

Apple ?
Es tu là?
Mise a jour stp?  10.4.9?
 

..je vais appeler Apple ... c'est une premiere pour moi ... faut que je regarde ou appeler... le protable a 3semaines.... Ggrrrr!!


----------



## Djos (18 Février 2007)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si mon intervention va apporter quelque chose (c'est ma première intervention sur un forum ... ) mais j'ai été confronté au même probléme avec un Macbook (2ghz, intel, 120 Go) et un PC portable (Fujitsu siemens) et un modem wifi club-internet AH4021. L'airport ne trouvait pas mon modem alors qu'il reperait tout ce qui se trouvait dans les alentours, de même pour le PC.  
EN fait j'ai débranché une liaison sans fil entre deux téléviseurs et oh ! miracle la liaison est parfaite que ce soit avec le Macbook ou le PC.
Je ne sais pas si cela va durer et si c'etait vraiment l'origine du problème ni si cela répond à vos questions... Mais je voulais simplement faire part de ma situation (J'en étais presque arrivé à me poser des question sur Airport...)
A+


----------



## Mac Maniak (16 Mars 2007)

MERCI APPLE!!


...voila les dernieres mises a jour ont discretement reglé le probleme!!

plus de bug wifi !!


...c'etait donc bien reel et software....

cool , a+++


----------



## Steph84 (18 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

En tant que novice en matière d'informatique, j'aurai besoin de vos lumière car j'ai un petit souci... 

Il y a 3 semaines nous avons installé internet chez nous. 
Notre installation est la suivante: un modem wifi et un routeur relié entre eux par des fils et chacun connecté à la prise du cable. 

Le PC portable (ACER) reçoit parfaitement la connexion internet et cela depuis l'installation. 

Le Mac, quant à lui, détecte notre réseau (sans fil) sécurisé, la barre "airport" affiche un état de connexion excellente mais cepedant ne donne pas accès a internet. En fouillant un peu dans l'état du réseau je vois qu'il est écris ceci: 
"Airport est connecté à "JO" (nom du réseau). Airport a une adresse IP locale et n'est peut-être pas en mesure de se connecter à internet". 

je ne sais pas ce que je dois vous donner comme info en plus donc j'en mets quelques une en vrac: 

configuration via DHCP 
le Mac est l'ordi sur lequel on a fait la configuration de la connexion. 
On a déja appelé l'opérateur, de son côté tout est ok, on a déja appelé Mac, ils ne savent rien faire! 

MERCI pour votre aide précieuse. 

Steph


----------



## chim (18 Mars 2007)

il faut configurer le routeur pour qu'il autorise le mac &#224; aller sur le net. Voir la doc du routeur. en general on peut y acceder par safari via l'adresse 192.168.1.1 mais ca varie suivant les constructeurs.

Une chose que je ne comprends pas: "un modem wifi et un routeur reli&#233; entre eux par des fils et chacun connect&#233; &#224; la prise du cable. ". Tu veux dire que le routeur est branch&#233; sur une prise murale?


----------



## Yggdrasill (20 Mars 2007)

Steph84 a dit:


> Il y a 3 semaines nous avons installé internet chez nous.
> Notre installation est la suivante: un modem wifi et un routeur relié entre eux par des fils et chacun connecté à la prise du cable.



AC ---- Routeur ++++++ Modem )))))))) Wifi ?
                               AC-----|

Comme ca ?

Tant que la borne wifi est connectée au web, cela devrait etre bon.


----------



## Mister Salembier (24 Mars 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> J'ai règlé le problème , en changeant le canal via les paramètres du routeur, ensuite je suis revenu au canal initial et ça marchait toujours.
> 
> Essaye donc de changer de canal, on ne sait jamais ..


 
ai les mêmes soucis... comment fait-on pour changer les canaux ?


----------



## iPower (25 Mars 2007)

iPower a dit:


> Et voilà, je suis parfaitement connecté depuis que je suis en WPA.
> 
> Résultats : Mise à jour Airport + passage en WPA = solution de mon cas !



Bonjour à tous !

Bon bah...c'est pas pour dire...mais ça ne fonctionne plus...je vais le tuer ce mac !

Donc depuis mon dernier message tout a fonctionné parfaitement. Et là, vendredi midi, fonctionne nickel, je rentre des cours et impossible de se connecter au réseau. Depuis, ça ne marche pas. Il voit bien le réseau mais quand j'entre la clé WPA "une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès......".

Ha, j'avais moins de problèmes avec mon PC


----------



## Mister Salembier (27 Mars 2007)

Ai eu quelques soucis aussi puis ...lumière, ai désactivé pare-feu du routeur et bingo cela fonctionne...wifi à volonté lol... Me reste plus qu'à trouver une solution au pare-feu... et à sécuriser ma connection.

Par contre au bureau avec un routeur netopia et un réseau sécurisé c'est une autre affaire, j'y travaille


----------



## Steph84 (28 Mars 2007)

Yahoo, Tout refonctionne à nouveau.

Une simple reconfiguration du routeur, une nouvelle clé wep et hop le tour était joué!!!


----------



## Jazzonette (31 Mars 2007)

Salut,

Je voulais savoir si vous avez finalement réussi à régler le pb d'iBook en Wifi.
J'ai moi aussi un iBook G4 et une livebox sagem.

J'ai acheté un dongle D-link Wifi, mais quand je me connecte en Wifi, je perds ma connection de façon intempestive. J'ai tout essayé (changé de canal, rebooté, etc.) mais rien n'y fait... J'en ai marrrre !

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Macmaniac_belgium (31 Mars 2007)

Hello... ma petite pierre à l'édifice.

J'ai un tout beau, tout nouveau macbook pro C2duo 15'.
Voilà 3 jours que je me connectais avec problèmes sur un modem-routeur philips (tout cryptage se soldant par un échec, comme beaucoup). Puis hier soir, bardaf ! plus rien ! airport voit le modem mais ne se connecte plus (réessayer ou OK).

Juste avant ce dramatique accident nerveux et dangereux pour mes neurones, j'ai quand même eu un message au démarrage m'indiquant qu'un élément du trousseau devait être réparé suite à l'installation de je ne sais plus trop quoi because 3 heures du mat. J'ai donc dit : ok ! et au redémarrage, plus de réseau.

Voilà... je ne pourrais bidouiller avant demain... j'informe si suite il y a .

Mon ibook g4 lui, se connecte immédiatement, brave bête !


----------



## Mister Salembier (1 Avril 2007)

Macmaniac_belgium a dit:


> Hello... ma petite pierre à l'édifice.
> 
> J'ai un tout beau, tout nouveau macbook pro C2duo 15'.
> Voilà 3 jours que je me connectais avec problèmes sur un modem-routeur philips (tout cryptage se soldant par un échec, comme beaucoup). Puis hier soir, bardaf ! plus rien ! airport voit le modem mais ne se connecte plus (réessayer ou OK).
> ...



Ai eu exactement le même problème, ai donc supprimer la protection inhérente au routeur Philips et depuis bingo ça marche


----------



## Macmaniac_belgium (1 Avril 2007)

Enlever les protections permet de se connecter. Ceci dit, dans ma lancée, j'ai aussi ré-installé la dernière mise à jour airport, au redémarrage, nouveau message de permission d'accès au trousseau, confirmation sur "Autoriser cette fois" et pan ! connecté chez ma moman qui est protégée en WEP  

Bon, ça marche quoi ! Vivement la 10.4.9,1


----------



## nc4000 (6 Avril 2007)

bonsoir,

depuis la MAJ 10.4.9, j'avais un pb d'acces a internet via airport avec mon nouveau macbook pro core 2duo
j'ai réinitialisé la pram et tout est redevu impeccable.


----------

